# John Gill and the Charge of Hyper-Calvinism



## JM (Sep 26, 2007)

Interesting read, enjoy!

John Gill and the Charge of Hyper-Calvinism



> Though contemporary American works such as Thomas J. Nettle`s By His Grace and for His Glory and Timothy George`s essay on Gill in Baptist Theologians show clearly that Gill was no Hyper-Calvinist but a great Reformed 18th century defender of orthodoxy and Baptist apologist, he is being displayed in modern British evangelical circles as a Hyper-Calvinist heretic with not an ounce of evangelical acumen in him. Jack Hoad in his book, The Baptist, maintains that "Dr John Gill was the prince of the hypercalvinistic preachers ", calling those Hyper-Calvinists whom he believes adopt "a supralapsarian view that God`s decree of election preceded his decree to permit the Fall of man ." Hoad is convinced that it was Gill`s influence ´which was a major factor in the retention of a High Calvinist theology` in the Baptist churches.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 27, 2007)

I balanced reading of Gill demonstrates that he was a hyper-Calvinist.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 27, 2007)

Would a hyper-calvinist urge his church members to support the preaching of George Whitefield at the park down the road?

Gill is an interesting mixture, leading his present day ministerial successor to label him as ' a hyper-calvinistic calvinist, but not a hyper-calvinist'


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 27, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Would a hyper-calvinist urge his church members to support the preaching of George Whitefield at the park down the road?
> 
> Gill is an interesting mixture, leading his present day ministerial successor to label him as ' a hyper-calvinistic calvinist, but not a hyper-calvinist'



Maybe he drank too much coffee... I get hyper when I have more than 4 cups to start my day..


----------



## JM (Sep 27, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Would a hyper-calvinist urge his church members to support the preaching of George Whitefield at the park down the road?
> 
> Gill is an interesting mixture, leading his present day ministerial successor to label him as ' a hyper-calvinistic calvinist, but not a hyper-calvinist'




Good point.


----------

